
Learning by Association in Plants (2016) - PeterWhittaker
http://www.nature.com/articles/srep38427
======
taphangum
This is VERY interesting research.

I'm in the process of testing out a new, faster way of teaching programming
that uses an associative method called 'constructivism'.

Instead of assuming no similar knowledge when teaching a new language or
framework, we try to leverage the knowledge of similar languages and
frameworks that you already have to build a new knowledge structure, and
ultimately teach faster.

I expand on this idea more here: [https://fromtoschool.com/why-most-
programming-tutorials-are-...](https://fromtoschool.com/why-most-programming-
tutorials-are-so-hard-to-understand-and-a-solution-to-this-problem/)

------
bigiain
The lead author (Monica Gagliano) has a super interesting talk here:
[https://youtu.be/SZFKon7kook](https://youtu.be/SZFKon7kook)

